# Capitalist Democracy Mafia 2: Credit Card Bubble



## JackPK (Jun 18, 2016)

The citizens of Capitalismville have rested easy in their beds for a year, comforted in the knowledge that the crime ring that once plagued them has been stamped out. One night, however, their phones buzz loudly just before bedtime: _*bzz bzz*_

_One-Time Offer: Earn points when you fly Capital Air! 0% APR! You profit when you SPEND._

Yes, credit cards had come to Capitalismville! Specifically, they were promoted by a company called Special Promotions Everyone Needs to Do, at least at first. But within days, dozens of the darn things had set up shop, and the advertisements were everywhere. In fact, some especially sinister ones had the citizens a bit concerned...

*Night 0 has begun.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry for the delay. I normally work nights, but today I had to work an unexpected day shift so I couldn't process everything until now.

Just so everyone's on the same page, I decided to use the generic phrase "due to outside effects" in night-end PMs for whenever anyone's money was affected by something other than their income or their own night action.

---

The people of Capitalismville wake up unexpectedly, 10 minutes before the first alarm clock was set to go off, to their phones blaring with notifications that flash back and forth between two odd messages:

*Music Dragon is innocent.*

*Metallica Fanboy is mafia.*

The citizens don't know where these messages came from, but they do know one thing — this means another round of that awful business from last year. Knowing the procedure well by this point, they file into City Hall for the mandatory citywide vote. Or, at least, all but one file in.

A CNN push notification informs the townspeople that the FBI has discovered Superbird dead at his home, his neck snapped and his body still draped over his computer.

With little to go on, the people of Capitalismville must make a decision...

*Night 0 is over.
Superbird is dead. He was innocent.

Day 1 has begun.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 21, 2016)

Say whaaat! My alignment got spoiled already!? Augh, that means I can't be a zany wild card this game!

Well, these mysterious messages are correct about me, so I have no reason to assume they'd be lying about MF. I vote to *lynch Metallica Fanboy*! Huhuhu!


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh yes, you're supposed to pay for it too, aren't you. Damned Americans. Let me hold off on that until tomorrow.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 21, 2016)

MD, did you do anything last night? Or was that notification random?


----------



## Wargle (Jun 21, 2016)

My action was blocked, and I was charged. I'm miffed


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 21, 2016)

Nope! Didn't do anything. So, someone else has a power that publicly reveals the alignments of two players, I guess.

... Can't believe I'm posting this. What am I doing with my life!? It's 3 AM. Jesus. Here I am, in the middle of the night, contemplating how much money to spend on killing someone... It's times likes these you lose faith in privately-funded death penalties. I'm gonna go to bed.


----------



## Stryke (Jun 21, 2016)

Wargle said:


> My action was blocked, and I was charged. I'm miffed





Music Dragon said:


> Nope! Didn't do anything. So, someone else has a power that publicly reveals the alignments of two players, I guess.


If we're going to be saying what happened to us last night, I'll go next: I did absolutely nothing. I don't think I got targeted either, since my income is exactly as much as its supposed to be. 

So, anything out of the ordinary happen to anyone else last night besides Wargle?


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 21, 2016)

Merp. I didn't do anything last night either, and my money is as it should be.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 21, 2016)

I used my action last night, but it didn't provide anything useful. My money is fine.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2016)

I get the strangest feeling that MD's posts sound awfully suspicious.

..._Naaaah_.

Seriously tho, what're we gonna do? 'Cause I wanna hear what Metallica Fanboy has to say before we do anything.


----------



## M&F (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, that's _bizarre_. I honestly went and double-checked my role just in case I was supposed to be miller and didn't catch the memo. That's not the case, so I just have no idea what's happening there.

Although...


JackPK said:


> The people of Capitalismville wake up unexpectedly, 10 minutes before the first alarm clock was set to go off, to their phones blaring with *notifications that flash back and forth between two odd messages*:


In the absence of any other evidence whatsoever, I'd take this to imply that one message _or_ another is correct. Kind of like a rather awry way to cop? The last game around did have an investigative role that sends results to other people instead of getting them personally; publishing the results instead of personally receiving them seems another way to twist up the usual cop dynamic, and not always getting truthful information out of it seems a worthy tradeoff for the fact that it's a lot more powerful.

Anyways, since I'm understandably under suspicion and my role is not at all very sensitive, I might as well claim. I'm Corrupt Congressman, which is one of the roles that got cut from Capitalist Democracy Mafia I. In fact, here's the role description published for that game, which is publicized information so I'm allowed to quote it word for word:


> *Corrupt Congressman*
> You are innocent!
> Your nightly income changes (see below).
> 
> Everybody knows democracy is just a way for politicians to get a little kickback from lobbyists and PACs, don’t they? Because of these kickbacks, your nightly income is equal to one-half, rounded up, of the amount of money that is spent on voting the previous day. (You start with 2 dollars on night zero.)


My PM for this game is the exact same, plus a line on how much debt I'm allowed to incur, which is $20 for 11 players and -$2 per death at a minimum of $4.

And yes, claiming an already publicized role would be extremely convenient if I were scum, so it doesn't help my case much. Unfortunately, I have too much sociology exam tomorrow to come up with a decent town gambit, so honesty will have to do. Just note that if I were fakeclaiming this I'd also be incurring some astoundingly high risk of being counterclaimed, in a situation where getting counterclaimed is almost guaranteed to get me lynched.

Anyways -- the little information I can work with at the moment doesn't point to MD being scum, so I can only take the lame approach to defending myself and *abstain for $2*.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 21, 2016)

$2 to abstain


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems solid enough. 

*$2 to abstain*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2016)

Well this is... interesting. Two broadcasts on night zero? If we could take them both at face value this would be a fantastic lead, but I suppose what MF says does make sense. If such a role really did exist that could publicly reveal TWO players alignments at once, it would be the most overpowered role I've ever seen. It would have to have some kind of drawback. Maybe it's a one-time activation, and it was triggered by Superbird's death? I guess we'd have to see if this happens again on the following days to know that. But, as MF said, if one of the statements is true and the other is false, that would make a lot of sense. The role could be fairly balanced that way. 

Let's assume that only one statement is true. This means either A) MD is innocent and MF is NOT mafia, therefore they are both innocent B) MD is NOT innocent and MF mafia, therefore they are both mafia.

Now, statistically, the odds of this power randomly choosing two mafia is rather low (about 6.67%, assuming that the person who activates the power is not included and there are three mafia total) so I'm inclined, given the following information, to believe that these two are both innocent. This of course, depends on whether or not the broadcasts continue to happen. We'll just have to wait and see whether or not they do.

(And by the way, I'm still in Japan, so don't expect me to be able to post at the same times as the rest of you. That would be really time-zone-ist.)


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 21, 2016)

Argh! I can't believe everyone's willing to pay to maintain the status quo, instead of spending that money on enacting meaningful social change. Typical, just typical! Damned Americans.

Look. We don't know how this "reveal two alignments publicly" power works, but the way I see it, one of the following is almost certainly true:
a) It's a power that you can only use once or very rarely, and it correctly identifies two players. Maybe it's an activated power or maybe it's something that triggers on death, but either way, it would make sense for it to be very powerful if it's a one-off. Both messages could then be true.
b) It's a power that you can use repeatedly, but the information is flawed in some way. It could be a once-per-night thing, or more likely, it could be a power that costs money... but in any case, if these messages are going to be a recurring event, _then we need to figure out how they work immediately_.

Now, I still maintain that lynching MF is the optimal course of action here. Because if we're in situation a), then both messages are probably true, and we should act on that as soon as possible; and if we're in situation b), then these messages will keep coming, so even if we mislynch we'll gain invaluable information about their nature.

And one final remark: remember that this is Night Zero we're talking about, so whoever used this power probably _had no money_ at the time. So if it's a paid power, they would have had to put themselves in debt to use it. That would also imply that it's a very valuable power.

Alright, so! By myself, I can't outspend MF, Cynder and DarkAura, but seriously: I think this is a pretty solid argument. I'll wait and see what everybody else says, but I'll honestly find it disappointing (and suspicious...) if everybody insists on abstaining instead of actually making something happen when, _for once_, we have genuinely interesting information on the first day. VM's suggestion is to wait and see if there are more messages, but how long should we wait before we can be certain that they're not a recurring thing? Much more efficient to just murder somebody right now and check their insides for clues.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 21, 2016)

mrrrr. I'm feeling more than a bit nervous about the situation and I'm not certain when I'll be able to get back on and post, so I'll put a *dollar to abstaining* for now.  (unless there's a minimum?? In that case it will be $2)

The only thing that stands out to me here is that Jack noted that the messages were odd - which implies either that their information is odd or their general being there is odd, right?  

Based purely on flavor and the presentation of the scene, I don't think it was triggered by Superbird's death. (because we did get CNN to cover it, I mean, CNN could have just as easily covered Superbird's dramatic written-in-blood reveal if that's what it was.) So I do not think these messages are a reliable, powerful, one-time-only thing.

So if we're to go by flavor, I'm more inclined to think that the messages are indeed screwing with us and one is incorrect. If we are not going by flavor, I'm just as lost as I usually am in a mafia game. which is p lost.

Generally speaking I don't know how useful flavor text usually is, so I don't know how useful this post is. it wasn't important for the last couple games I was in, but we are in some need of a decision here. opinions? thoughts?


----------



## JackPK (Jun 21, 2016)

Faorzia said:


> (unless there's a minimum?? In that case it will be $2)


No, there's no minimum. (Well, I guess technically you could look at it as the minimum being $1.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2016)

Hm. I hope these broadcasts end up being useful. *Abstain $1*.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, guess I should tell you guys. When I used my power last night, I targeted MF. I thought my result was unimportant, but it leads me to believe that he's innocent (or at least not mafia).


----------



## Zapi (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh god, not more broadcasts... I think we all had enough of a time dealing with those in Villainous Pokémafia.

I didn't use my night action last night and my money is where it should be. I don't really have anything to add that hasn't already been said, but it seems reasonable to me that one of the broadcasts is true and the other isn't. *$1 to abstain* unless we get more info between now and the next night phase


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh my _gooood_. I can't believe this! You lazy good-for-nothing wimps! What's even the _point_ if we're not going to _do_ anything! Augh!

Alright, well, I'm going to put in *$1 to lynch MF* simply because I have to vote for something, though I realize I'm talking to a bunch of brick walls here.



Cynder said:


> Ok, guess I should tell you guys. When I used my power last night, I targeted MF. I thought my result was unimportant, but it leads me to believe that he's innocent (or at least not mafia).


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Cynder (Jun 21, 2016)

Music Dragon said:


> Care to elaborate?


Not yet, in case MF _is_ lying.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2016)

Cynder said:


> Not yet, in case MF _is_ lying.


So why even mention it in the first place? Scratch that, why not mention it at the very _beginning_ of the day phase when the announcement things played? Because if you had evidence to suggest that MF was innocent, why would you say



Cynder said:


> I used my action last night, but it didn't provide anything useful.


when the announcements for MD and MF would've _made_ it useful?


----------



## Stryke (Jun 21, 2016)

*$1 to abstain* because peer pressure.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 21, 2016)

It only became useful when MF claimed a role, and when I thought about it for a bit. 
The announcement didn't prove nor disprove anything regarding my information.


----------



## M&F (Jun 21, 2016)

I really do see where you're coming from, MD, but I don't think we're in so much of a rush that we can't play it safe with this information. Think of it this way: even if I were mafia, we could safely afford not lynching me here and now, since the chances of us having another significant lead anytime soon are rather slim; but if I _somehow_ just so happened to be town, we could be making it much easier to find out who the scum are, since this mess potentially gives us two clears.

(also whoops I typed this and then forgot to post it for like ~2h, apologies if I'm about to get ninja'd into next week)


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 21, 2016)

That's stupid! You're only saying that because you want to get away with your crimes, and you know it! Remember what our mama used to say to us before bedtime? _"Don't be a murderer"..._ How quickly you forget, brother! You dishonor our family.


----------



## M&F (Jun 22, 2016)

Music Dragon said:


> That's stupid! You're only saying that because you want to get away with your crimes, and you know it! Remember what our mama used to say to us before bedtime? _"Don't be a murderer"..._ How quickly you forget, brother! You dishonor our family.


Deep down, you're only mad because of that one toy, and you know it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 22, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Deep down, you're only mad because of that one toy, and you know it.


Okay, first of all, it's not "one" toy -


----------



## Wargle (Jun 22, 2016)

I didn't get my money last night, so I think I was robbed by the mafia (that's how it worked last game iirc) so I got the debt limit thingy.

*$1 to abstaining*


----------



## M&F (Jun 22, 2016)

Wargle said:


> I didn't get my money last night, so I think I was robbed by the mafia (that's how it worked last game iirc) so I got the debt limit thingy.
> 
> *$1 to abstaining*


Rule of thumb, you really do not want to be public about going into debt. The mafia gets a lot of benefits from knowing that and town gets none.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2016)

I missed the part in the rules where it said you had to actually put money down to not get screwed over. Whoops. 

*$1 for abstaining* 

There goes most of the money I have.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 22, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Rule of thumb, you really do not want to be public about going into debt. The mafia gets a lot of benefits from knowing that and town gets none.


It's not exactly something they wouldn't know, seeing how they were almost certainly the ones that took my income last night


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that most night actions that affect other players charge for it, at least as far as I remember from the last game. So if you have a low enough income and get targeted by a doc and someone else the first night there's a good chance you'll be in debt.


----------



## M&F (Jun 22, 2016)

Wargle said:


> It's not exactly something they wouldn't know, seeing how they were almost certainly the ones that took my income last night


They can make the assumption, but until you point it out they never know if something happened that let you still have money on you. Something like there being a role out there that gives people money or brings them out of debt or whatnot.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 23, 2016)

The citizens of Capitalismville agreeably file into the voting booths, behaving much better than they did the last time such a situation arose. A consensus quickly emerges, and although one dissenter speaks up, the townspeople decide not to act quite yet on the mysterious messages from that morning.

*$12 — abstain
$1 — Metallica Fanboy*

Everyone heads home to bed, happy at least not to have executed an innocent. An ominous feeling, however, makes it clear that the city's ordeal is not yet over...

*No one was lynched.
Day 1 is over.
Night 1 has begun.
48 hours for night actions.*

---

(Like last game, I'm not going to bother sending out PMs at the end of each day to update everyone on their financial status. I figure y'all can pretty easily pull up your end-of-night PM and subtract the money you used to vote. But if you'd like me to confirm your current money/debt, though, feel free to send me a PM at any time!)


----------



## JackPK (Jun 25, 2016)

The citizens of Capitalismville wake up the following morning with everyone accounted for. If it weren't for several bank accounts being wrong, the citizens wouldn't even know anything was still wrong... that is, until their smartphones start beeping out another message.

*DarkAura is innocent.*

"Well, if someone's being singled out as innocent, that implies someone else isn't, doesn't it?" someone says. This sounds pretty reasonable to the rest of the townspeople, so it's back to town hall for another day of discussion — and, potentially, their first lynching. 

*Night 1 is over.
No one died.

Day 2 has begun.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh, coolio.

So anyway, I think I might actually have a lead.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2016)

So there was only one broadcast this time? In that case, the theory about it being a "one true statement and one false statement" power is no longer valid. I think both broadcasts from Day 1 must have been true, since a one-time activation power would make no sense giving only faulty results (unless this is a bastard game). Given what we know, I'd wager that MF is actually mafia.

But first I want to hear what DarkAura has to say, since she's been cleared as innocent. What's your lead?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2016)

Without getting into specifics (since I'm sure others would rather hear about it when they're awake and it's not the dead of night for them), I've found that _somebody_ doesn't have an income, which pretty much means mafia.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Bam, there you go. I'm putting *$1 towards lynching Metallica Fanboy*. Let's make something happen this time.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2016)

I agree. The broadcasts appear to be pretty convincing evidence right now, so I'll also contribute *$1 towards lynching Metallica Fanboy*.


----------



## Stryke (Jun 25, 2016)

Eh, I don't know. MF revealed his role and everything about it to prove that he's not mafia. If he's willing to put forth very sensitive information that potentially puts him at risk of being targeted by the mafia, then I think he's telling the truth. And if he IS mafia, why would he reveal his role so soon? It would make him look suspicious, something that mafiosi generally try to avoid doing. Besides that, MD and DarkAura haven't really put forth any proof proving their innocence. The media is corruptable, these broadcasts could just be a mafiosi power to mess with our heads. Or not, I don't know. I'm just tossing ideas out there.

TL;DR: *$2 to abstain*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2016)

Well, he had no choice _but_ to make a roleclaim, or else he would have been lynched immediately. It's not like he just claimed out of the blue. I still stand by my reasoning.


----------



## Stryke (Jun 25, 2016)

He did pretty much have to make a role claim, granted. But I stand by what said. Especially about the messages; why are you all so quick to believe them? The only thing they're really doing is just making us point fingers at each other with no real evidence other than the messages themselves. We have no idea whether these messages are true, so why believe them?


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 25, 2016)

The thing that's throwing me off here is the fact that the message came again. There are lots of possibilities with this now - but I'm thinking that we should lynch MF and see how he flips? because then we'll get something as the result of the lynch and hopefully see right there how the messages work. This assumes that the messages are all consistent with each other, so I'm not wholly sure on that.

But I'll pitch in *$1 to lynch MF* for now.

I do wonder if the messages can be messed up if they come in pairs or if they're all accurate all the time, though. It seems a bit overpowered to have someone able to send them out- overpowered whether they're lying or not. Would it even make sense for all of them to be random, though?

It's important to know what they mean, though, isn't it? And if we're getting a free thing to get rid of mafia then why not.

The one thing that bothers me is that I haven't been in enough mafia games. Would it be okay for the town ratio if MF is innocent? that's p much the only thing I'm concerned about rn.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 25, 2016)

ok reading the posts that came up while I was staring at my screen. on what Stryke said, it is true that maybe Superbird's death provided mafia enough money to make a bastard broadcast? but that should be expensive shouldn't it. why would it happen twice

is it happening twice

dhslkgh never mind. I still think we should lynch if only to find out if that set was true, and maybe start collecting info on the messages in general.

I would like to hear back from DarkAura in this day phase, though. Hopefully we have a protector in this game, bc finding income amounts is important.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 25, 2016)

Faorzia said:


> bc finding income amounts is important.


About that. The reason I believed MF to be telling the truth was because my night action allows me to see a person's financial actions for one night. This includes their action if it costs money. No specifics other than type and amount.

The instructions state that mafia don't have an income, so their ways of gaining money would show up as night actions, not income. MF gained income equal to what the calculations provided stated both nights.

I firmly believe that MF is innocent.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2016)

Right now, Metallica Fanboy is the least of our problems, regardless of his actual alignment.

I'm the Policeman, which allows me to jail a person each night, preventing them from using their night action but also preventing night actions from targetting them. They pay me one night's worth of income when I let them go (and if you want more validity about my role, I can tell you exactly how much Wargle lost N0, 'cause that's when I jailed her (which also means she's innocent, considering that she had an income to pay (btw sorry for jailing you :V))). Last night, I jailed Zero Moment, and I was paid _nothing_.

And let's not forget that _no one died_. The possibility that the mafia just used a poisoning action like they had in the last game is p. slim when there's really no reason _to_ use it when their regular killing man is still alive and killin'.

My point being, Zero Moment is _extremely_ likely to be a mafia, one with the standard killing role, and that makes him far more dangerous than whatever MF is. *$5 on Zero Moment*


----------



## Stryke (Jun 25, 2016)

DarkAura said:


> Right now, Metallica Fanboy is the least of our problems, regardless of his actual alignment.
> 
> I'm the Policeman, which allows me to jail a person each night, preventing them from using their night action but also preventing night actions from targetting them. They pay me one night's worth of income when I let them go (and if you want more validity about my role, I can tell you exactly how much Wargle lost N0, 'cause that's when I jailed her (which also means she's innocent, considering that she had an income to pay (btw sorry for jailing you :V))). Last night, I jailed Zero Moment, and I was paid _nothing_.
> 
> ...





Cynder said:


> About that. The reason I believed MF to be telling the truth was because my night action allows me to see a person's financial actions for one night. This includes their action if it costs money. No specifics other than type and amount.
> 
> The instructions state that mafia don't have an income, so their ways of gaining money would show up as night actions, not income. MF gained income equal to what the calculations provided stated both nights.
> 
> I firmly believe that MF is innocent.


We don't need no stinking messages to find out the mafia. I'll switch my pay to *$2 on Zero Moment*


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 25, 2016)

that is a ton of new evidence. I am quite glad that I checked again today. 

(and people are talking yay!)

I'll switch my vote to *$1 on ZM*, then.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Hmm. That's solid evidence, and we'll obviously find out if you were lying tomorrow, so sure, why not? I'll change my vote to *$1 for ZM*.

I've also given it some thought, and I'm now starting to think that MF might not necessarily be mafia after all. Mostly because Cynder's made a good case, but also because it seems really overpowered for the messages to be correct _and_ appear two nights in a row; surely a power that useful can't exist? There is the possibility that Cynder and MF are both mafia, but that seems unlikely at this point. Hrrm.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 25, 2016)

I'll join the bandwagon... *$1 to lynch ZM*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2016)

Well now, you should have spoken up about this information earlier! It changes everything. *$1 on Ze Mafia.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 26, 2016)

Hm, that sounds like a pretty good lead. *$1 on ZM*.


----------



## Zapi (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry this is so late, I've had a busy day. *$1 to lynch Zero Moment*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 26, 2016)

Zero Moment said:


> Hm, that sounds like a pretty good lead. *$1 on ZM*.


ikr????

Do you... have anything to say about this? Because voting for yourself makes me immediately worried. :O


----------



## Wargle (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkAura said:


> I can tell you exactly how much Wargle lost N0, 'cause that's when I jailed her (which also means she's innocent, considering that she had an income to pay (btw sorry for jailing you :V))).


D: what do you have against Bird-Americans?


*£0.73 to lynch ZM* (that's One dollar American)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 26, 2016)

Wargle said:


> D: what do you have against Bird-Americans?


One time, a Bird-American _*stole my lunch money.*_ 

Needless to say, birdies gotta pay


----------



## Superbird (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkAura said:


> One time, a Bird-American _*stole my lunch money.*_
> 
> Needless to say, birdies gotta pay


/me watches sadly from heaven


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 26, 2016)

At least you're in the sky where you _belong_.

#MakeTheLandGreatAgain


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkAura said:


> ikr????
> 
> Do you... have anything to say about this? Because voting for yourself makes me immediately worried. :O


:o)


----------



## M&F (Jun 26, 2016)

Phew! Apologies, I've had some unforeseen downtime.

Anyways, let's put forth just *$1 on Zero Moment* because honestly, if he really actually is alien, the amount of serendiptity involved in getting him activated and sufficiently suspicious at this point (which would include him somehow getting activated while probably jailed) is frankly so absurd that, in the extremely unlikely event that it actually happened, we might as well let him win despite the fact that implying you're alien when you're already on your way to getting lynched would be hilariously poor alien play.

And yes, as much as DarkAura seems sufficiently reliable for now, I think it's plain that those messages would be a little overpowered if they were coming as-is. So far we have three public results in two Days, this would be more informative power than even the most controversial inforoles can usually muster.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkAura said:


> One time, a Bird-American _*stole my lunch money.*_
> 
> Needless to say, birdies gotta pay


_Sqwawk!_ :o


Bird-Americans are a vital part of TCoD's workforce! It's time we are treated like first rate citizens!




re:ZM Self Vote

imo, it's a gambit, hoping to fake us out thinking he's something weird and wil do something on death


----------



## M&F (Jun 26, 2016)

We should build a ceiling over the entire border.


----------



## Stryke (Jun 26, 2016)

Wargle said:


> _Sqwawk!_ :o
> 
> 
> Bird-Americans are a vital part of TCoD's workforce! It's time we are treated like first rate citizens!


Isn't the correct term Avian Americans???


----------



## Wargle (Jun 27, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> We should build a ceiling over the entire border.


I object to your proposal! Free the skies! Abolish ceilings!




Stryke said:


> Isn't the correct term Avian Americans???



How dare you try to erase non-avian birds like the Ichtyornis and Hesperomithes families! Don't you try to erase our heritage!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2016)

Social Justice Wargle


----------



## JackPK (Jun 27, 2016)

Amid a roaring discussion over the rights of birds, an odd piece of information surfaces about Zero Moment's alleged income, and soon even more people are ganging up on him than had been debating the merits of a border ceiling. When the citizens file into the voting booths, the result is no surprise:

*$15 — Zero Moment*

Glad to finally have something to do, the FBI snipers on the second floor get up from their card game, take a union-mandated coffee break, and five minutes later return and shoot Zero Moment dead.

On his corpse is not a trace of any stolen money, but between the enormous pair of specs swiped from Superbird's home and the nightstick with blood still caked on, the people of Capitalismville feel confident they've nabbed one of the bad guys. Perhaps more alarming, though, is that they also find a business card identifying Zero Moment as an employee of SPEND, the credit card company everyone had joined. Maybe debt wasn't such a good thing after all...?

*Zero Moment is dead.
He was scum.

Day 2 is over.
Night 2 has begun.
48 hours for night actions.*

(If everyone gets their night actions in within about ~36 hours, that would be preferable, so I can get back on schedule with each phase ending in the late night in my time zone. I got thrown off last night by Game of Thrones — sorry!)


----------



## JackPK (Jun 30, 2016)

Another morning came, and with it, another dead citizen was discovered. The FBI found the corpse of DarkAura, still in uniform and behind the wheel, her squad car crashed into a concrete pillar. The only signs of foul play were the concrete blocks around her feet, forcing the gas pedal down.

Meanwhile, the townspeople waited for another guiding message on their smartphones, but none came. Eventually, they filed into City Hall, forced to consider whom to kill without any extra help.

*Night 2 is over.
DarkAura is dead. She was innocent.

Day 3 has begun.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Cynder (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone else loose money? I lost some, so did my target.


----------



## M&F (Jun 30, 2016)

My cash's intact. I think you may have been protected by a role that charges for the service, Cynder; that would also explain how DarkAura most likely wasn't protected last night despite being a fairly obvious mafia target as an all but confirmed innocent.

Do you have any new information, Cynder? You're still a likely target for the next mafia kills, so you might as well give us everything you've got while you're still around.

Also, no message today, eh? Sounds like there were limits to the power after all. That, or Zero Moment was doing it. To be frank, I kind of want to see how *Music Dragon* fits into all of this, as the only player so far who's been featured in the messages and hasn't been confirmed or vouched for. Worst comes to worst, we're ahead enough that we can freely afford a mislynch. I'm sure MD will understand my curiosity here, since he was always so eager to indulge his. Anyways, I'll just keep it to *$1* for now; it should be trivial to push more cash on something else if something should come up.


----------



## Cynder (Jun 30, 2016)

I was going to wait until later, but I might as well give you guys a head start on this.

I just determine my targets randomly when I have no one person I want to target, and for last night the RNG chose Zapi. I assume they are mafia on the same grounds that I assume MF isn't, in other words they don't have a nightly income. They also, for some reason, gained $25 then lost $5.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 30, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, no message today, eh? Sounds like there were limits to the power after all. That, or Zero Moment was doing it. To be frank, I kind of want to see how *Music Dragon* fits into all of this, as the only player so far who's been featured in the messages and hasn't been confirmed or vouched for. Worst comes to worst, we're ahead enough that we can freely afford a mislynch. I'm sure MD will understand my curiosity here, since he was always so eager to indulge his. Anyways, I'll just keep it to *$1* for now; it should be trivial to push more cash on something else if something should come up.


Maybe it's time for me to claim then! I don't really mind revealing my role because it's not very important anyway, so.

I'm a Sports Announcer: during the day phase, I can force everyone into a game of sportsball or whatever, which means that two selected players can talk but not vote, while everyone else can vote but not talk. It's a one-shot power, and its main usefulness seems to lie in the ability to nullify two votes (stopping discussion seems mostly counter-productive), so it's only going to be situationally useful.

There you go, that's my role. Easy enough to confirm, too: I just need to activate my power! Obviously I'd rather not do that right now, but yeah, I can prove my alignment at the drop of a hat.

Anyway. Honestly, if we're still going to pay attention to the broadcasts, then it makes much more sense to lynch _you_ rather than me! See, the messages claimed that DarkAura was innocent, and we now know that that was true, so we have some reason to believe the messages are reliable. Of course, I also know myself to be innocent, so that's two out of three messages correct! Furthermore, we didn't receive a message today, which suggests they're more powerful than a free once-per-night power (unless the person making the messages is dead, that is).

So there's a fair bit of evidence to suggest that the messages are truthful. That would imply that you're mafia, MF! Hehe!

But on the other hand, Cynder is vouching for you, and I have no reason to distrust him. And besides, it's quite possible that the messages stopped because ZM was the one making them, in which case we should be disregarding them entirely. So I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for now.



Cynder said:


> I was going to wait until later, but I might as well give you guys a head start on this.
> 
> I just determine my targets randomly when I have no one person I want to target, and for last night the RNG chose Zapi. I assume they are mafia on the same grounds that I assume MF isn't, in other words they don't have a nightly income. They also, for some reason, gained $25 then lost $5.


That's a very nice lead. I'm happy to lynch Zapi and see how that works out, especially since they haven't really contributed much to the discussion anyway. I mean, if Zapi flips innocent, we'll know not to trust you, and that also removes MF's only alibi, so there's a clear course of action regardless of the result. Seems like an optimal move to me! I'll put down *$1 to lynch Zapi*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 30, 2016)

No broadcast last night? Well, we know one thing for sure now, it's that the broadcast from the night before was true, since DarkAura flipped innocent.

If Zero Moment was the one creating the broadcasts, then I can't really see what he would have to gain by announcing DarkAura as innocent. I still think it must have been some kind of limited role. That being said, I'm still suspicious of MF, since yeah, there was the announcement on N0 which I don't think we should disregard entirely, but also because now he is voting to lynch MD, who I am 99% sure is innocent. If MD is mafia and MF is innocent, then that would mean both announcements were false, which is pretty ludicrous. Also MD's role sounds pretty legitimate to me, and it's something that can be _easily_ verified, so I see no benefit to lynching him. 

Frankly I think we need to *lynch MF ($2)* since that will at least put the mystery of the broadcasts to rest. If he is actually innocent, he's playing a very strange game by throwing a vote out for someone who is innocent.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 30, 2016)

Also, I realize that the only person vouching for MF's innocence is Cynder, so if MF flips mafia, it's almost guaranteed Cynder is also mafia. If anyone else has some evidence to clear MF of suspicion, however, I'll gladly change my vote.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 30, 2016)

mrrr. So far my night action has been kinda useless, but I have all my cash.

The situation with the broadcasts seems really weird to me? because I see no reason to distrust Cynder yet while I kinda want to take the lead the broadcasts suggested, especially after DarkAura flipped innocent. 

I might have mentioned this before but I'm wondering if the messages are true by themselves and false in pairs, too, because Cynder and Stryke seem quite firm in their stances. but that would mean MD is mafia and I am inclined to believe his roleclaim

mrrrrr. As is, I hope we can afford a mislynch, and so. I agree with MD; I think we can hold off on lynching MF in favor of Cynder's lead. If Zapi isn't mafia, that points fingers at Cynder and MF, right? 

so tl;dr *lynch Zapi, $1*


----------



## Stryke (Jun 30, 2016)

Well I'm late to this discussion. I just want to say I got role blocked and lost money, so I'm a bit upset. I'll post more later; I'm in a hurry right now.


----------



## M&F (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, that's definitely more convenient.

*$1 on Zapi[/i]. Along with everything else, Cynder's information seems too detailed to be false.

Aaand my preemptive apologies to JackPK if there were only two mafia and we're about to wreck the game early on a crapshot.*


----------



## M&F (Jun 30, 2016)

Or, rather, *$1 on Zapi*, if my fingers won't fail me this time.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 1, 2016)

Welp, having taken the time to read through all of your comments, I'll put my two cents in.

First off: the broadcasts are crap. I have said this so many times. This could easily be a mafiosi messing with our heads! Think about it: someone could easily pick random people and claim either their innocence or guilt at random with no real basis in fact right now. Would you believe them? Probably not, because you have no evidence proving either side. So why should these broadcasts be any different? Also, DarkAuras innocence doesn't prove anything, as if what I'm saying is true about the messages, then you'd have a bigger chance of someone targeted by these messages being innocent then scum. So... the messages mean nothing to me.

(On a random but perhaps important note: Day 1 had two people targeted by the messages, Day 2 had one person, and now Day 3 had none. It's fairly weird, considering the pattern, but maybe it means nothing)

As for whom I'm lynching, well, I have no reason to not trust Cynder, and I doubt he's lying, so *$1 on Zapi.*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 1, 2016)

I remember a loooong time ago (I don't remember if it was here or elsewhere) that there was a role that could make the GM say something the user chose. It had limits of course, but there's that

I'm not sure if that's what's at foot, but I know that there are roles that can do that sort of thing.

*$! on Zapi*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 1, 2016)

Uh, that's $1, I just uh... held shift a wee bit too long


----------



## Cynder (Jul 1, 2016)

*$2 on Zapi*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 3, 2016)

This time fingers are pointed at two separate targets, but most of the town quickly falls in line against the same one. The rest of the day is quiet as the town mayor forgets to change the phase, but eventually the digital board starts to count everyone's votes:

*$7 — Zapi
$2 — Metallica Fanboy*

A red dot appears on Zapi's forehead, and he doesn't even bother trying to defend himself before he crumples to the floor. Looking through his pockets, the townspeople again find no money and a business card for the SPEND company. Now, if only they could figure out who else was affiliated with SPEND...

*Zapi is dead.
He was scum.

Day 3 is over.
Night 3 has begun.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 6, 2016)

The day begins with another rousing chorus of buzzing smartphones. The citizens wake up to the following message:

*Vipera Magnifica is neither innocent nor mafia.*

Not sure what to think about this, everyone files back into City Hall. Someone does a quick headcount to find out who's been killed today, but instead, everyone is accounted for. What, then, shall the town do?

*Night 3 is over.
No one died.

Day 4 has begun.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Cynder (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you to whoever gave me money. And a cheese wheel. 

Sorry that I won't be of much help today, but I can at least say that VM lost $5 last night, and has no income, confirming the _not innocent_ alignment.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 6, 2016)

Well there's no point in hiding it now. You heard him, folks, I am _definitely_ not innocent. This is because I am the last of the mafia. After my two fellow mafioso died so early in the game, there's not much I could do, and now, after being pointed out by Cynder, who correctly identified all of the mafia, trying to defend myself would be a waste. Go ahead now and lynch me; if you do, this will all be over, I swear it on my honor as a snake. As for the broadcast saying I'm neither innocent or mafia, it turns out those really were wrong this whole time. Congratulations Cynder, you played an excellent game. I look forward to playing more games with you in the future.

I'll go ahead and contribute *$38 to lynching myself*. Thanks for a fun game everyone, even if it was such a short one!


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 6, 2016)

Not so fast, VM! I know you're eager to end this game once and for all, but I simply cannot allow it until I have killed MF at least once. Preferably several times. God, I hate that guy.

*MF, I challenge you to a fencing match!* Let us see now who is the greater warrior... _brother_.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 6, 2016)

A sudden blast of trumpets blares from nowhere. Did anyone else notice a PA system in this building before? No? Where's the music coming from, then?

*A duel has begun between Music Dragon and Metallica Fanboy!
All lynch votes up to this point are nullified, and the voting starts anew from this point on!*

For the rest of the day phase, only Music Dragon and Metallica Fanboy may speak in the thread, but they can speak as much as they like. Lynch votes can be targeted only at either of them.

Everyone else can post ONLY the name of the person they're lynching (either MD or MF) and the dollar amount. So, for example: _"Music Dragon $1"_ or _"$1 on Metallica Fanboy"_. No other speaking is allowed. Discussion that breaks this rule will result in a modkill.

Since MD and MF are locked in a duel, the two of them are too busy battling and thus cannot send in lynch votes. They must rely on the rest of the town to do the lynching.

(It's been awhile since I've done The Thing and I didn't have a writeup prepared for this — sorry. If I forgot an aspect of The Thing that you think is important, please PM me and I'll clarify in the thread whether I'm using it or not. If I clarify that a rule is in place but someone had broken it beforehand, don't worry, they won't be penalized.)


----------



## M&F (Jul 6, 2016)

Trumpets! I couldn't ask for a more appropriate entrance.

Sure is an experience, being on _this_ side of The Thing, after being on an entirely different side of it for so long!

Unfortunately, it seems there's a good chance we're both town. You're obviously not lying about your role, and as for mine, you have even less reason to doubt Cynder's results now than you did earlier, and that's besides the latest day message potentially being rather dodgy. It's worth noting that neither of our roles is really to any extent a confirmation of townness, although mine at least has the benefit of basically already being billed as an identical version to the innocent variant shown at the end of the previous Capitalist Democracy Mafia game.

If we're really both innocent, though... Well. On the one hand, it's not as if my power is at all very useful. But on the other hand, yours just became useless now. Still, death-confirming my innocence would be useful to keep people on their toes about those messages. And yet, we don't _really_ need to death-confirm my innocence, since the extent to which I'm confirmed now is pretty much as good as it gets without a death confirmaton.

Also, a quick question: what happens to the money VM already invested in voting before the onset of The Thing? Is he getting that back? (or, well, would any hypothetical player, under normal conditions, be getting their money back in that situation?)

(one way or another, if we have any remaining mafiosi who are not VM or affiliated with VM, you know just what to do next Night. make off with all his cash _and_ his life.)


----------



## JackPK (Jul 6, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> (or, well, would any hypothetical player, under normal conditions, be getting their money back in that situation?)


Yes.


----------



## M&F (Jul 7, 2016)

JackPK said:


> Yes.


Mmmhm.

Oh, by the way, VM? If you were being honest about giving up back there? Now's your chance. Post anything other than a vote and a cash amount, and you're dead. There wouldn't be any difference between that and lynching yourself, provided that the goal is to die. But I guess you won't be so eager if that was a ploy, one way or another.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 7, 2016)

Hehehe! He's right, you know! If you really just wanted to end the game, VM, then you can modkill yourself here and now.

I'm impressed, MF. You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## M&F (Jul 7, 2016)

That's definitely _one_ way to cast a vote.



Music Dragon said:


> I'm impressed, MF. You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you.


You keep using that word. I do not- wait. shit. fuck. I fucked up.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 8, 2016)

Vipera Magnifica said:


>


(can i just say this is the hardest i've laughed in a very long time)

</undie>


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 8, 2016)

Hmm. Uh, just in case VM's creative artwork doesn't count, it would be nice if literally anyone else could cast a vote! Hehehe!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 8, 2016)

*$5 towards a large pepperoni pizza*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 8, 2016)

*$12 fun bucks straight to the dat boi foundation *

*o shit waddup*


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 8, 2016)

Ah, that's better.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 8, 2016)

*$1 on MF*


----------



## Stryke (Jul 8, 2016)

*$1 on MD.*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 8, 2016)

The duel is fierce, and many townspeople seem hesitant to shout out their support. Eventually, though, as the day runs late, the government snipers grow bored with waiting for the citizens to all vote, and simply take out the battler whom the most people have decried.

*$2 — Metallica Fanboy
$1 — Music Dragon*

A shot rings out and Metallica Fanboy crumples to the floor. Eager to learn whether the messages on their phones had been correct days ago, the town rifles through his pockets, but find nothing suspicious — just a handful of crumpled bills that look strangely familiar.

*Metallica Fanboy is dead.
He was innocent.*

(Obviously the normal penalty for not voting is impossible to implement on this day because of the duel, but note that on future days, if Wargle and/or Cynder again fail to vote, they will be treated as if they hadn't voted today (since they didn't)).

*Day 4 is over.
Night 4 has begun.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Jul 8, 2016)

How could this ever be. I had _money_.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 10, 2016)

After a day of finger-pointing and accusations flying, the citizens of Capitalismville are hopeful to get a quiet night. Their hopes are half-met, at least, since they aren't woken early by any messages buzzing on their cellphones.

On the other hand, when they congregate at City Hall the next morning, one of their number is missing. A CNN news alert confirms that the FBI has found Wargle dead in her bed, apparently without a struggle.

*Night 4 is over.
Wargle is dead. She was innocent.

Day 5 has begun.
~30-120 hours for day phase discussion.*

(I'm going on vacation from Tuesday to Friday and probably won't be able to get online during that time. If everyone's votes are in by the end of Monday night, I'll get the night phase going then; if not, I'll try to check in by phone now and then, but at the latest I'll do it when I get back. Sorry, guys!)


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 11, 2016)

Cynder, any info?


----------



## Cynder (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry about not voting yesterday.

Last night's inspection was targeted at Faorzia, and she has an income.
I lost money last night, and for the first time it actually came with a reason?

Also, am I allowed to post what I think are the alignments of the other players?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 11, 2016)

Cynder said:


> Also, am I allowed to post what I think are the alignments of the other players?


You can't post a direct quote of any PMs, but otherwise you can post anything: paraphrases, inferences, lies, truths, anything.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 11, 2016)

*$37 towards lynching VM*


----------



## Cynder (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok

Breakdown of players so far:
MF: Innocent
[highlight]VM: Not Innocent (might be self-aligned, if you believe the messages)[/highlight]
Superbird: Innocent
ZM: Mafia
[highlight]Stryke: Unknown[/highlight]
Zapi: Mafia
Wargle: Innocent
[highlight]MD: Uncertain (probably innocent,if you believe the messages)
Faorzia: Uncertain (probably innocent, if you believe me)
Cynder: Uncertain (probably innocent, if you believe me)[/highlight]
DA: Innocent


*$13 against VM (abstain)*, he seems a bit too eager to hang himself.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, you can. For example...



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Well there's no point in hiding it now. You heard him, folks, I am _definitely_ not innocent. This is because I am the last of the mafia. After my two fellow mafioso died so early in the game, there's not much I could do, and now, after being pointed out by Cynder, who correctly identified all of the mafia, trying to defend myself would be a waste. Go ahead now and lynch me; if you do, this will all be over, I swear it on my honor as a snake. As for the broadcast saying I'm neither innocent or mafia, it turns out those really were wrong this whole time. Congratulations Cynder, you played an excellent game. I look forward to playing more games with you in the future.


...I suspect VM is an alien. Why? Well, here are the facts.

1. No mafiosi I've ever known is that eager to say he's mafia unless they could get something out of it. VM, assuming you are mafia, you could've stuck it out for a little while longer. So why contribute to end the game now? Which brings me to...
2. MD & MF gave you the option to get modkilled during their duel, but you refused. If you really wanted to end the game, you could've just done it then and there, but you didn't! What gives?
3. "Neither innocent nor mafia"? Oddly specific for a broadcast, right? Why broadcast that in particular? Also, as much as don't want to say it, the broadcasts are starting to prove their worth, which makes that already fairly incriminating piece of evidence even more incriminating.



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Go ahead now and lynch me; if you do, this will all be over, I swear it on my honor as a snake.


Clever wordplay VM: if we had lynched you, it WOULD all be over, because you'd have been activated and would've won. 

Anyway, the evidence is all there. Sorry Cynder, if that's what you meant: I just REALLY needed to get that out of my system. And I'm done for now.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Also, the $5 Cynder and VM lost was cause of me. And since I am the only unknown on Cynders chart and that comment is very cryptic without context, I'll roleclaim: I'm an innocent and a Health Insurance Salesman: my power is if pay $20, I can protect any player for one night from mafia kills. However, if they aren't targeted that night by mafia, but I protected them anyway, they pay me $5 as a premium. Anyway, I hope that clears things up. Any questions you got, feel free to ask. Seeing as how I protect people from mafia kills, I'm probably gonna be targeted next, so oh well. 

Also, *$25 to abstain* because 13+25=38. Your plan is foiled, VM.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 11, 2016)

Then who is the last mafiosi?

Also, to VM: Give DA the credit, she found ZM.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Well, we know VM isn't, I know I'M not (plus i roleclaimed), and you haven't given any reason to distrust you, which rules out Cynder and Faorzia. Which leaves MD... but I don't think we should lynch him without any real evidence. So here's what I propose: lone mafiosi, whoever you are, I suggest you kill VM, since an alien win is no fun for anyone. And Cynder, I suggest you use your power on MD, so we can get some actual evidence. And... yeah, that's it from me for now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 11, 2016)

All this talk of aliens is quite rude. I'll have you know I'm a third-generation Serpentine-American immigrant. 

We already proved the broadcasts were completely meaningless when MF turned out to be innocent. Do you really want to put stock into that?

I'm offering you a great opportunity here, pal! Lynch me and you'll _win the game_.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

You said you're an immigrant? I hear the dictionary defines alien as "belonging to a foreign country or nation", so either way, you're still an alien.

But they also correctly predicted DarkAuras innocence!

And I just... I just can't lynch someone for the purpose of a game. Too cruel.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 11, 2016)

Such xenophobia. I worked hard to become the upstanding mafia boss that I am today and this is how I'm treated?

I came out to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2016)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'm offering you a great opportunity here, pal! Lynch me and you'll _win the game_.


I don't know what everyone else's problem is, but I for one think this sounds like a great deal. I choose the box!

*$30 to lynch VM.*


----------



## Cynder (Jul 11, 2016)

MD, you've been nothing but a pain for this entire game.

Changing vote to *$13 on MD*


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2016)

Hmm. If that's the case, I'll lower my vote to *$1 on VM*, since he doesn't seem to need the extra assistance now.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't like this situation at all.

I was thinking the same as Stryke about  vm being an alien, plus there's the whole willingness to lynch himself which makes me nervous.

*$30 to lynch MD*. I am way too worried about an alien here although it seems a bit obvious of a strategy on the lynch. I don't have a grasp of strategy sufficient enough to plan something out, but best case it'll turn out that the fencing match was a mafia sidepower and we win; otherwise... I don't know.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh my god, I can't believe I need to elaborate on this. But if people are going to start throwing out votes for _me_, of all people... ugh.

Okay, for starters, aren't you forgetting that I'm a confirmed Sports Announcer? I roleclaimed and then proved my innocence by activating my power last day phase. So, voting for me would be very foolish.

Now, here's a list of evidence that suggests VM is the last mafia member:

Who else could it be!? I'm a confirmed innocent because I roleclaimed and then used my power; Cynder is a confirmed innocent because he's provided lots of information that has resulted in lynches; Faorzia is a confirmed innocent because Cynder checked her income. That leaves only Stryke and VM, and I'm inclined to believe Stryke's roleclaim.
VM lacks an income, so we know he's not innocent.
There is no reason to believe that an alien even exists in this game. It certainly wouldn't suit the setup.
Even if an alien existed, there's no reason to believe the alien would lack an income.
Even if an alien existed and lacked an income, there is no reason to believe that VM would then be sitting on $37 to vote with.
The broadcasts are obviously unreliable, since MF was innocent. Most likely they're made by the mafia. The message about VM being "neither innocent nor mafia" doesn't have to be true, and may in fact be intentionally misleading.
If VM really was an alien, he would want us to lynch him, which is the _opposite_ of what he's accomplishing right now; he's currently convincing everyone _not_ to vote for him, which is working surprisingly well. If he genuinely wanted to be lynched, he would _avoid_ making himself look like an alien. It seems more likely that he's mafia and wants everyone to be afraid of lynching him.
I'll put down *$30 to lynch VM*, I guess. Ugh.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 11, 2016)

hhhh_hhhhhh_ okay that's convincing. I am way too easily convinced by lists of evidence.

I'll *retract my vote* for now, because I need to actually think about this and stop impulse-voting. It does seem true that there would be no reason for an alien to have that much money, and it's true we are mostly afraid of lynching him.

gah. also, Stryke, you're pirouetting on your opinion of the broadcasts? do you still think they're no good? After MF's flip and DarkAura's flip I'm inclined to think they are bastardized, or maybe even true alone and false when sent in pairs. but I don't see them as reliable.

we have a pretty long day phase so hopefully I don't forget to come back and vote


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you, Music Dragon. 

It's nice to see _someone_ understands me. I've done nothing but tell the truth this whole game and yet you all still don't trust me. How do you think that makes _me _feel? You've all been racist towards me and my bird-american friends the entire time. Maybe the mafia is not _me_, but _all of you_. Let that sink in for a moment. 

What is the difference between innocent and mafia anyway? We're not so different, you and I. Morality is not as black and white a concept as you think it is. There's just a lot of grey areas, and even those are subjective. In the end, we're _all_ neither innocent nor mafia. Maybe the real mafia were the friends we made along the way.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm still not convinced. VM, if you're REALLY a mafiosi, then you wouldn't mind killing me tonight, eh? If you kill me, then my ghost will probably believe you're mafiosi. And so will whoever's left. If you don't, then I'll stand by my accusations. So, whaddaya say?


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Also, I change my vote to *$41 to abstain.*


----------



## Cynder (Jul 12, 2016)

Switching my vote to *Abstain*.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 15, 2016)

Accusations quickly start flying as the citizens of Capitalismville make what could very well be their last stand. Stryke accuses VM of being an alien. Music Dragon accuses VM of being scum. VM also accuses VM of being scum. Bank accounts are drained as a show of force to back up people's opinions, and the town waits with bated breath as the LED screens tick away the dollars...

*$67 — Vipera Magnifica
$43 — abstain*

Some townspeople sign in relief, some in resignation. VM sighs overtheatrically. "Let's get this over with," he says in a conspiratorial voice, holding his arms out wide. A sniper's red bead gets a lock on VM's forehead, and...




*VM is dead.*




...




...




...




...




*He was scum.*

The townspeople are relieved to find another insurance-company business card in his pocket! Their phones ring out a joyous fanfare as the citizens celebrate.

*Day 5 is over.
Innocents win!*

---



Spoiler: Roles



[hide=Metallica Fanboy — the Corrupt Congressman]*Metallica Fanboy — the Corrupt Congressman*
You are innocent!
Your nightly income changes (see below).
Your debt limit is $20 for 11 players left. This shrinks by $2 upon each death, to a minimum of $4 when 3 players are left.

Everybody knows democracy is just a way for politicians to get a little kickback from lobbyists and PACs, don’t they? Because of these kickbacks, your nightly income is equal to one-half, rounded up, of the amount of money that is spent on voting the previous day. (You start with 2 dollars on night zero.)





Spoiler: Vipera Magnifica — the Big Bank Executive



*Vipera Magnifica — the Big Bank Executive*
You are scum!
You have a nightly income of 0 dollars.
You cannot accrue debt.
Your fellow scum are Zero Moment and Zapi. The scum Quicktopic is here.

You’re in charge of the biggest bank in Capitalismville, and you’ve decided it’s time to get the money you truly deserve, by any means necessary. As an executive, you have masterful control over the company’s publicity arm, meaning you can send out any kind of propaganda you like, or even tamper with records regarding your fellow townsfolk.

You have two night actions. You may use one or the other each night, but not both at the same time.

1. You may broadcast any message you like. PM me the message of your choosing (140 characters max), and it will be publicly shared in bold at the start of the next day phase.
2. You may choose a target, and any inforoles that try to gather any kind of information about that target on that night will receive garbled results.

Neither of your actions can steal money; you’ll have to rely on your employees to do the dirty work of theft for you. But if either of them dies, you will inherit their night actions. (You may still only use one action per night.)





Spoiler: Superbird — the Hacker



*Superbird — the Hacker*
You are innocent!
Your nightly income is 5 dollars.
Your debt limit is [$5] times [0.2] times [the number of players left alive]. This ranges from $11 with 11 players left to a minimum of $3 when 3 players are left.

You’re a hacker with some pretty l33t skillz, so when things go awry in Capitalismville, it’s time for you to put your skills to work.

Each night, you may target someone to inspect. The following day, their alignment will be publicly broadcasted in the game thread.





Spoiler: Zero Moment — the Big Bank Collection Agent



*Zero Moment — the Big Bank Collection Agent*
You are scum!
You have a nightly income of 0 dollars.
You cannot accrue debt.
Your fellow scum are Vipera Magnifica and Zapi. The scum Quicktopic is here.

You’re the muscle for the biggest bank in Capitalismville. It’s your job to collect what’s owed, and if you maybe collect some more than that, who’s gonna know? OK, if you kill people in order to collect from them, maybe somebody will know, but you can still probably get away with it, right?

Each night, you may target one person to kill. You also steal all the money they have on hand. In addition, if they are in debt, the kill is unblockable and you also receive money equal to double the amount of debt they had (in addition to the money they had on hand, if any).





Spoiler: Stryke — the Health Insurance Salesman



*Stryke — the Health Insurance Salesman*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 10 dollars.
Your debt limit is [$10] times [0.2] times [the number of players left alive]. This ranges from $22 with 11 players left to a minimum of $6 when 3 players are left.

Each night, you may pick a target as the recipient of your Special One-Night-Only Health Insurance Policy. If they would die on this night, the policy gets them speedy medical attention, saving them from death, but you must pay $20 for their medical care. If they don’t need to be saved, they pay you $5 as a premium. On subsequent nights, previous targets are no longer covered by the One-Night-Only insurance (unless you are targeting them again).





Spoiler: Zapi — the Big Bank Loan Agent



*Zapi — the Big Bank Loan Agent*
You are scum!
You have a nightly income of 0 dollars.
You cannot accrue debt.
Your fellow scum are Vipera Magnifica and Zero Moment. The scum Quicktopic is here.

You’re a slippery fellow who can sell anything to anyone. You could sell ice to a polar bear. You could sell sand to a camel. You could even, perhaps, sell debt to someone whose life might depend on not being in debt...

Each night, you may select a target to steal $5 from. If the target doesn’t have $5 for you to steal, you’ll force them to accrue $5 worth of debt to fund your theft. If the target was in debt before your action, you’ll also receive money equal to double the amount of debt they had. (If the target cannot take on $5 more in debt before hitting their debt limit, you will only receive money equal to double the amount of debt they have, and none of the rest of your night action will succeed.)





Spoiler: Wargle — the TSA Agent



*Wargle — the TSA Agent*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 10 dollars.
Your debt limit is [$10] times [0.2] times [the number of players left alive]. This ranges from $22 with 11 players left to a minimum of $6 when 3 players are left.

As your fellow townspeople go about their business during the night, you have the dubious responsibility of watching their movements to determine who has evil intentions. Unfortunately, you’re also in the midst of a TSA budget cut, meaning you must shell out your own money to turn on your body scanner. Maybe you can make it up by passing the charge onto your targets?

Each night, by paying a $10 fee, you may choose a target. If your target does not attempt to use a night action, your action fails. But if your target does use a night action, you will discover what type of night action it is (killing, informative, healing, etc.) and charge $5 from the target.





Spoiler: Music Dragon — the Sports Announcer



*Music Dragon — the Sports Announcer*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 10 dollars.
Your debt limit is [$10] times [0.2] times [the number of players left alive]. This ranges from $22 with 11 players left to a minimum of $6 when 3 players are left.

You’re super enthused about sports — so much so, in fact, that you’ll force your fellow townspeople into a sport they’re amateurs about. At any point during any day, you may PM me, tell me you’d like to activate The Thing, and choose two targets. (You are allowed to choose yourself as one of these targets, if you desire.)

When The Thing is activated, for the rest of the day phase, your two targets cannot vote (they are not penalized for not voting, as they would normally). Everybody else cannot say anything except who they’re voting for and how much money.

You cannot activate The Thing if there are four or fewer players left, including yourself.





Spoiler: Faorzia — the Cooking Show Host



*Faorzia — the Cooking Show Host*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 15 dollars.
Your debt limit is [$15] times [0.2] times [the number of players left alive]. This ranges from $33 with 11 players left to a minimum of $9 when 3 players are left.

Everyone loves watching your cooking show, in which you teach the audience how to make some scrumptious eats. You’re a very skilled chef — so skilled, in fact, that eating your dishes might just help out in mysterious ways in a pinch. Ingredients are a little pricey in this economy, but you have a duty, so when Capitalismville is in trouble, it’s time for you to roll up your sleeves, select a target, and send a dish their way! (You can’t give yourself food — you’re not hungry at all!)

Due to the food shortages in Capitalismville, every time you wish to repeat a recipe you’ve already cooked before, the price gets higher. The X in the costs below represents the number of times you’ve made the dish, including the current time. (So for the first time you cook anything, X is 1; then, if you cook the same thing again, it’s 2; and so on.)

Your recipes are:

Carrot cake — $10X
Cheese wheel — $8X
Peanut brittle — $6X
Baked beans — $4X



Spoiler: Recipe effects



Carrot cake — bearer may inspect target for scum/not scum
Cheese wheel — bearer is protected from being killed
Peanut brittle — bearer may kill target
Baked beans — bearer may roleblock target








Spoiler: Cynder — the IRS Auditor



*Cynder — the IRS Auditor*
You are innocent!
Your nightly income is 5 dollars.
Your debt limit is [$5] times [0.2] times [the number of players left alive]. This ranges from $11 with 11 players left to a minimum of $3 when 3 players are left.

Your job is to scrutinize your fellow citizens’ income and spending habits, which you think might come in quite handy in this crisis. Each night, you may choose a target and a certain night (which may include the current one). You will receive a summary of all financial transactions that involved them during that night phase. These records include the amount of money involved and the type of night action, but not the names of the other people involved in the transactions.





Spoiler: DarkAura — the Policeman



*DarkAura — the Policeman*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 5 dollars.
Your debt limit is [$5] times [0.2] times [the number of players left alive]. This ranges from $11 with 11 players left to a minimum of $3 when 3 players are left.

Each night, you may pick a suspicious target and jailkeep them, preventing them from using their night action but also preventing any night actions from targeting them. You also charge one night’s worth of income from them as bail when they go free at the end of the night.


[/hide]


Spoiler: Game action log



I decided to do something a little different this time around. Below you'll find my notations for who performed which night actions. To accompany this, you can consult this Google Sheet on which I kept track of money.



Spoiler: Night Zero



VM/Bank Exec chooses to broadcast “Metallica Fanboy is mafia”
Zero Moment/Bank Collection kills Superbird
Zapi/Bank Loan steals from Music Dragon

MF/Corrupt Congressman has no night action
Superbird/Hacker targets Music Dragon; result: innocent
Stryke/Health Insurance does nothing
Wargle/TSA Agent tries to scan Music Dragon; jailkept
Music Dragon/Sports Announcer has no night action
Faorzia/Cooking Show Host does nothing
Cynder/IRS Auditor scans Metallica Fanboy for Night 0
DarkAura/Policeman jailkeeps Wargle



RESULTS

Broadcasts: “Metallica Fanboy is mafia” and “Music Dragon is innocent”
Deaths: Superbird
Debt accrued: $5 for Wargle, $5 for Superbird

Wargle is jailkept
Cynder gets financial records regarding MF (received income, nothing else)





Spoiler: Day One



Zero Moment gives $1 to VM
Zapi gives $1 to VM

No lynch





Spoiler: Night One



VM/Bank Exec chooses to broadcast “DarkAura is innocent”
Zero Moment/Bank Collection kills DarkAura
Zapi/Bank Loan steals from Wargle

MF/Corrupt Congressman has no night action
Stryke/Health Insurance does nothing
Wargle/TSA Agent scans MF
Music Dragon/Sports Announcer has no night action
Faorzia/Cooking Show Host sends baked beans to Wargle (1st time: $4)
Cynder/IRS Auditor scans Metallica Fanboy for Night 1
DarkAura/Policeman jailkeeps Zero Moment



RESULTS

Broadcasts: “DarkAura is innocent”
Deaths: none
Debt accrued: $5 for Wargle

ZM is jailkept
Wargle gets results regarding MF (scan failed)
Cynder gets financial records regarding MF (received income, nothing else)
Wargle gets baked beans





Spoiler: Day Two



ZM gives VM all their remaining money
Zapi gives $8 to VM

ZM is lynched





Spoiler: Night Two



VM/Bank Exec chooses to kill DarkAura
Zapi/Bank Loan steals from Wargle

MF/Corrupt Congressman has no night action
Stryke/Health Insurance sells insurance to Metallica Fanboy
Wargle/TSA Agent scans Zapi
Music Dragon/Sports Announcer has no night action
Faorzia/Cooking Show Host sends peanut brittle to DarkAura (1st time: $6)
Cynder/IRS Auditor scans Zapi for Night 2
DarkAura/Policeman jailkeeps Stryke



RESULTS

Broadcasts: none
Deaths: DarkAura
Debt accrued: none

Stryke is jailkept
Wargle gets results regarding Zapi (action that affects money)
Cynder gets financial results regarding Zapi (received money, had money taken)
DarkAura gets peanut brittle





Spoiler: Day Three



Zapi gives VM all their remaining money

Zapi is lynched





Spoiler: Night Three



VM/Bank Exec chooses to broadcast “Vipera Magnifica is neither innocent nor mafia.”

MF/Corrupt Congressman has no night action
Stryke/Health Insurance sells insurance to VM
Wargle/TSA Agent scans Stryke
Music Dragon/Sports Announcer has no night action
Faorzia/Cooking Show Host sends cheese wheel to Cynder (1st time: $8)
Cynder/IRS Auditor scans VM for Night 3

Wargle uses baked beans (roleblock) on MF


RESULTS

Broadcasts: “Vipera Magnifica is neither innocent nor mafia.”
Deaths: None
Debt accrued: 

Wargle gets results regarding Stryke (protective action)
Cynder gets financial results regarding VM (paid money)
Cynder gets cheese wheel





Spoiler: Day Four



MD activates The Thing: himself vs. MF

MF is lynched





Spoiler: Night Four



VM/Bank Exec chooses to kill Wargle

Stryke/Health Insurance sells insurance to Cynder
Wargle/TSA Agent scans X
Music Dragon/Sports Announcer has no night action
Faorzia/Cooking Show Host does nothing
Cynder/IRS Auditor scans Faorzia for Night 4


RESULTS

Broadcasts: none
Deaths: Wargle
Debt accrued:  none

Cynder gets financial results regarding Faorzia (received income, nothing else)





Spoiler: Day Five



VM is lynched

Innocents win!





That was a lot of fun! It's hard for me to gauge whether Cynder's role as written was overpowered, since by luck she ended up targeting every scum in turn. Either way, between her, Superbird and DarkAura having direct or indirect inspection powers, in retrospect the town was too powerful in this game. Still, VM did a pretty great job of playing is-he-or-isn't-he-an-alien, which I honestly thought would work for at least another day or so.

I was a bit surprised no one noticed that I, in my voice, used "scum" to describe people when they died and flipped scum, but that the broadcasts in VM's voice used "mafia" instead. I thought that would be a dead giveaway that those broadcasts were bogus.

I also didn't even realize VM was the scum faction leader in both Capitalist Democracy mafias until I looked back at the old one while writing this wrap-up. What a coincidence!

Good game, everyone! See you next time!


----------



## Cynder (Jul 15, 2016)

Stating that the town gets income was a big indicator of someone's alignment in this type of game, perhaps you should add some town roles that don't gain income?

DarkAura really clued me in on the 'income as alignment' strategy when she caught Zero Moment, I was unsure until then.

Um, JackPK, I'm a guy. I didn't name myself after the Spyro character.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 15, 2016)

Whoops! Sorry! (The _one_ time I hurry and assume instead of going back to check the pronoun field... I wish we had some kind of easy pronoun lookup function on the "post reply" page instead of having to navigate elsewhere.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Negrek (Jul 15, 2016)

This was a fun game to watch! I totally thought VM might be able to pull it off in the end.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 15, 2016)

One of the unluckiest Mafia factions I've ever been a part of.
Here's hoping for CDM 3.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 16, 2016)

Zero Moment said:


> One of the unluckiest Mafia factions I've ever been a part of.


I would be salty about that, but my role was too much fun on its own. It's a shame though, no one will trust broadcasts anymore so it'll be a lot less useful in future games.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 16, 2016)

But yeah, because of the income thing, this game essentially had _three_ inspectors, one of which could post alignments _publicly_. I don't see how that could have ever worked out well for us.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah, that was a bit much, though it was still a fun game.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 16, 2016)

JackPK said:


> ]VM/Bank Exec chooses to kill DarkAura


I should've known those slippery snakes were working with the birds! It was all a plot to slander my name!

srsly tho, this was super fun! Serious props to the scum, I seriously couldn't tell if VM's gambit really was a gambit, and Zapi's flip came totally out of left field. So yeah, really fun game!!


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 16, 2016)

this endgame was very well played~

it was fun! I'd want to see a CDM3 if there's ever an idea for one. We didn't get to play with the concept of debt very much with Cynder's lucky shots.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 16, 2016)

This was a cool game. I got to kill MF _and_ VM, it's like double Christmas! Hehehe!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 16, 2016)

Music Dragon said:


> This was a cool game. I got to kill MF _and_ VM, it's like double Christmas! Hehehe!


Excuse you, but no one killed VM more than VM killed VM!


----------



## M&F (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm rather astonished that nobody point out that, if VM were actually activated alien, mafia would've murdered him within seconds of The Thing's end. Seeing whether that was going to happen was one of the little things that made it worth finally getting lynched back there.

Oh well! I'll definitely have to agree we had a little much investigative power and not that many things to stop them. Plus, a nuclear crapton of luck, but that's swing for you. Still, it was a fun game to mostly survive in, despite VM's nice tries. (Kinda had a feeling right from the start that it was either him or MD doing it, since they were both so adamant about trusting the messages...) And, once again, being on this side of The Thing for once was an experience to remember.

Here's to the next Capitalist Democracy Mafia installment! Since, after all, I'll probably do it if you don't.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 17, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Here's to the next Capitalist Democracy Mafia installment! Since, after all, I'll probably do it if you don't.


Feel free! It was a fluke that I came up with a gimmick for a sequel, so if you have any ideas, I'm happy to see you use them! (And, y'know, if you liked the idea of the debt mechanic at all, I think I really flubbed it—it was too big a threat to townies and too easy for them to avoid getting into—so I'd love to see another take on it!)


----------

